# Mrs. Sniffles ??/??/???? - 01/28/2008



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

After a huge struggle Mrs. Sniffles told me this afternoon that it was time to let her go. After the tears have stopped I will write her tribute. She was taken in to be pts at 3:00 pm and will be sorely missed forever.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I have pretty much been in a fog since it happened today. I feel horrible about it but for purely selfish reasons. I miss her so much already and I know the days to come will be even harder. I am hoping that her sister Precious pulls through this with at least not me having to make this decision. It is by far the hardest thing I have ever had to do. Here is Mrs. Sniffles story:

About a year ago I was perusing craigslist and noticed a posting for four females to go as snake food. They had never bitten but they were skittish so their owner felt that they would not make good pets. I brought it to the attention of Rattie Ratz rescue and unfortunately they did not have the means to take them in. So I decided to myself. I begged my husband to drive me 45 minutes away to get them and give me the money for them as well. I didn't want to pay the lady but she gave me no choice. 

We got to her house and she had them in a tiny little carrier. She said that her pet sitter had not fed them while she was on vacation so they were a little skinny. When I looked down into the carrier I saw the most adorable 4 girls ever. A beige self I immediately knew was Meeha, A blue self who told me her name was Sapphyre, a blue hooded who I knew was Precious and the tiniest little black hooded I had ever laid my eyes on. Now I have a male named Mr. Sniffles and that went through my mind but my hubby took one look at her and named her Rascalitta. I knew it wouldn't last long because in my heart of hearts I knew she was Mrs. Sniffles. 

After speaking with her previous owner a bit more I found out that they were kept in an aquarium (I am guessing no bigger than a 20 gallon) on pine even though she knew it was bad for them. They were being fed something horrible though I can't remember the name of it off hand. So i grabbed the girls and gave her the money and was off to the house to get them all set up in a nice loving home with proper everything. 

When we got them home and settled hubby told me to leave them be since they were so scarred but I knew they just needed some love and attention. I took their cage into the bedroom with me and opened the door. No sooner than the door was open did I see a little black streak come flying out at me. Mrs. Sniffles was on he go and nothing was going to stop her! She ran around the bed peeing on everything in site while her sisters stayed in the cage cowering. She would run back in the cage and tussle with them as if to say "Come on girls we are finally home". After about an hour of exploring she settled down next to me and proceeded to give herself a good washing. When she was over that she found out that my mouth was so very very very dirty and tried to crawl down my throat. 

Over the months the girls opened up wonderfully and while we lost Sapphyre too soon we knew she was in a better place. Mrs. Sniffles comforted me through all of it and seemed to hold her sisters together as well. 

After a while the girls all started showing their age and we dealt with some pretty severe respiratory issues with all of them. Meeha left us next after she had her tumor removed. It was very sudden and very painful but again Mrs. Sniffles was there to try and comfort me. Her and Precious seemed beside themselves with depression though and I decided to integrate them with my other girls. Intro's went very well after a while and they finally got together just a month ago. Poor Mrs Sniffles had been chronic with respiratory issues for a while though and even though she cheated death twice this last time did her in. From everyone that I have spoken to and the vets as well she seemed to have had a pituitary tumor. She was so far gone that there was nothing more she could give. She was such a fighter I had to make the decision for her. She had been in and out of consciousness for about 12 hours before I made the call. She finally told me it was time to let go at around 2 pm this afternoon when I held her close and looked into her eyes she just started bruxing and boggling and licking my hand as if to say "It's ok mom, I want to go be with my other two sisters."

I put Precious in with her to say good bye there was a quick groom and then Precious could bear it no more. She ran off back to her cage and sat in a corner sulking. My children and husband all gave her some final scritches and kisses and we left for the vets.

Just before I handed her to the doctor she looked up at me and gave me more kisses. I knew it was right but I wanted so badly to be selfish and keep her with me till the end.

I will never forget my sweet little girl not in a million years. I know we will meet again but it seems so far away now.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

so sorry for your loss......


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost your loved pet. You gave her a good life!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

im sure mrs. sniffles will have a wonderful life past rainbow bridge and will have nothing but great things to tell her other rattie friends there about her terrific owner. =]


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im sorry for your loss hun she was truely gorgus, shes up there now playing with my ruben xxx


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Wishing her well at the rainbow bridge.


----------

